

5 mos. development already paid for what would you do with it? - sharemywin

I&#x27;m getting laid of from my developer job and getting paid for 5 mos. I could go get another job but I&#x27;m trying to find something better than another cube job. I have developement experience in web and mobile. I&#x27;m looking for a cofounder that could put in the time&#x2F;investment to do the sales&#x2F;marketing side of a business. If you have an idea you could use about 50k in developement for an MVP that&#x27;s already paid for, let&#x27;s talk.
======
keithwarren
Instead of looking for someone else with an idea I would just build for
something you love. For example, lets say your hobby is hiking. Build the
hiking app you wish existed. Imagine the future, 10 years from now - what
would a hiking app do? Just try to build that now.

If you try to build someone else's idea the passion will be hard to find. Your
idea, your passion will be what keeps you up at midnight when you would rather
head off to bed.

~~~
chadkruse
> If you try to build someone else's idea the passion will be hard to find.

Having been hired by a few entrepreneurs as "the business guy", and having
brought on a few true technical co-founders, I've experienced this nearly
every time...it's hard to find passion for someone else's idea.

That said, I'm not convinced it's a bad thing. Just something to be aware of.

Even though my technical co-founders weren't truly passionate about the
space(s) we were in, they quickly got passionate about some of the technical
problems we were solving. And even though I was never as passionate about the
space as the domain-expert founders I was working with, I love getting ideas
off the ground and in the hands of paying customers.

To further @keithwarren passion-exploration post, if money was no object, what
would you spend your time doing?

That's probably the best question I ever heard from a mentor and the reason
I'm in the space I'm in today (using technology to democratize philanthropy).

------
Alex-Galapagos
emailed you

